# Royal Navy: First female skipper of a warship in Navy's 500-year history



## AWP (May 25, 2012)

The article was a bunch of "Meh" other than her being the CO of a frigate until I made it to this part:


> The Navy first allowed women to go to sea in 1990, and it now has 620 female officers with others becoming pilots, observers and mine clearance divers.
> Wrens also make up 10% of an average warship crew.


 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/first-female-warship-commander-in-navys-843236

"Wrens?" BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Awesome. Look for more use of "wrens" in my future.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2012)

Interesting.  Historically, the word "wren" was British military slang for "prostitute."  I hope it has a different connotation these days.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wren_(disambiguation)



> Wrens, nickname given to camp women and prostitutes servicing the British Army in the Curragh Camp in Co. Kildare, Ireland in the 19th century


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

Like..."hey wren, why are you out of the kitchen and/or not making me a sandwich?"


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2012)

Wren is pretty common, and I can't say Ive ever heard it mentioned in the context of being a hooker.

For those further interested... 

Women's Roles in the World Wars


----------



## AWP (May 25, 2012)

I got 99 problems and a wren ain't one.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

That's the 3rd rap/hip hop quote from you in just as many weeks.  Not really sure what to make of that...  
And this one by the great Sean Carter.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That's the 3rd rap/hip hop quote from you in just as many weeks. Not really sure what to make of that...
> And this one by the great Sean Carter.


 
If you use "great" and "rap/hip hop" again in the same post I will walk to your house and remove one of your eyes with a spoon and eat it in front of you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

I'll be sure to contract pink eye prior to your arrival.  
And Free is the one quoting these scholarly gentlemen, not me.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'll be sure to contract pink eye prior to your arrival.
> And Free is the one quoting these scholarly gentlemen, not me.


 
That's OK, I can see his house from here


----------



## AWP (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That's the 3rd rap/hip hop quote from you in just as many weeks. Not really sure what to make of that...
> And this one by the great Sean Carter.


 
I'm educated and shit. My iPod contains just about every genre out there except country.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2012)

pardus said:


> Wren is pretty common, and I can't say Ive ever heard it mentioned in the context of being a hooker.
> 
> For those further interested...
> 
> Women's Roles in the World Wars


 
That's because where you are from, you have kiwis not wrens ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (May 25, 2012)

Women's Royal Naval Service, WRNS. The British had a habit of adding "Woman" in front of everything, until recently they still had Woman Police Constables (WPCs) and IIRC all the police ranks  bar commissioned ranks had it in front.


----------



## AWP (May 25, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Women's Royal Naval Service, WRNS. The British had a habit of adding "Woman" in front of everything, until recently they still had Woman Police Constables (WPCs) and IIRC all the police ranks bar commissioned ranks had it in front.


 
Your attempts to educate are for naught, "Wrens" is now a part of my lexicon. I am immune to your Commonwealth education.

;)


----------



## SpitfireV (May 25, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Your attempts to educate are for naught, "Wrens" is now a part of my lexicon. I am immune to your Commonwealth education.
> 
> ;)


 
Hail your new Monarch, Americanski sons of corgi!

(Back when she was actually quite saucy)


----------

